# pega 60 s  "Swithching to clocksource tsc" (Solucionado)

## DYNBM

Estimados Usuarios de Gentoo:

Resulta que he estado intentando habilitar mi ipw2200 y luego de instalar el respectivo firmware y de reiniciar la laptop y cada vez que vuelvo a iniciar, se me queda pegada la laptop 60 segundos con el mensage "Swithching to clocksource tsc", he buscado en google y lo que se señala en estos casos es que se debe cambiar "cloucksource=hpet ò clocksource=acpi_pm" en el archivo "grub.conf", lo he hecho pero no he resuelto el problema.

Al iniciar gentoo este es el mensaje en el que se queda pegada 60 segundos la laptop:

```

[    0.901361] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 117210240 512-byte logical blocks: (60.0 GB/55.8 GiB)

[    0.903339] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

[    0.905252] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[    0.905282] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[    0.907580] sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

[    0.910071] scsi 1:0:0:0: CD-ROM            SONY     CD-RW  CRX830E   JPK4 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    0.913211] sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 0x/24x writer cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

[    0.915148] cdrom: Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

[    0.917335] sr 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0

[    0.917500] sr 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 5

[    0.928541]  sda: sda1 sda2 sda3

[    0.930751] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

[    1.122016] Refined TSC clocksource calibration: 1496.249 MHz.

[    1.123900] Override clocksource tsc is not HRT compatible. Cannot switch while in HRT/NOHZ mode

[    1.125836] Switching to clocksource tsc
```

Espero me puedan ayudar con este problema, o emitir cualquier comentario al respecto.

Sin màs que agregar por el momento me despido de todos Uds.

Saludos

Atte,.

dynbmLast edited by DYNBM on Thu Dec 08, 2011 1:56 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## gringo

un par de cosas que se me ocurre que puedes probar :

- deshabilitar acpi ( dudo que te interese esta opción - acpi=off en el grub)

- clocksource=jiffies te deja bootear normalmente ?

- recompila el kernel con el soporte para hpet deshablitado ( si es que lo habilitaste, si no habilítalo).

Que te sale en un /sys/devices/system/clocksource/clocksource0/available_clocksource ?

Aqui tb. hablan de que puede ser alguna regla de udev -> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=430776

Que kernel estás ejecutando ?

saluetes

----------

## DYNBM

Estimado gringo, gracias por tomarte tu tiempo en responder.

a.- Deshabilité el acpi en el grub y nada.

b.- Coloqué clocksource=jiffies y nada.

c.- Tenia hpet en el kernel, lo saqué y recompilé y nada.

```
/sys/devices/system/clocksource/clocksource0/available_clocksource 

acpi_pm

/sys/devices/system/clocksource/clocksource0/current_clocksource

acpi_pm 
```

Saludos

dynbm.

----------

## quilosaq

¿Qué versión de kernel usas?

¿Qué comandos grub tienes en grub.conf correspondientes al kernel que arrancas?

----------

## DYNBM

Estimado:

Tengo la versión 3.0.6

Mi grub es éste:

```
default 0

timeout 1

title Gentoo GNU Linux

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel root=/dev/sda3 
```

Saludos

dynbm

----------

## gringo

podemos ver la configuración del kernel ( tan solo la parte que atañe al ipw2200 o al tema del firmware ) ?

nos puedes dejar ver la salida de un dmesg | grep ipw una vez que el sistema haya cargado ?

Otra prueba mas : compila hpet de nuevo en el kernel y compila ipw2200 como módulo. Pasa lo mismo ?

saluetes

----------

## quilosaq

¿Qué valor tienen estas variables en tu archivo .config?

CONFIG_HIGH_RES_TIMERS

CONFIG_TICK_ONESHOT

CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER

----------

## DYNBM

Estimados:

Esta es la configuración de mi wlan:

```
CONFIG_WLAN=y

# CONFIG_AIRO is not set

# CONFIG_ATMEL is not set

# CONFIG_PRISM54 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ZD1201 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_NET_RNDIS_WLAN is not set

# CONFIG_ATH_COMMON is not set

# CONFIG_HOSTAP is not set

# CONFIG_IPW2100 is not set

CONFIG_IPW2200=y

CONFIG_IPW2200_MONITOR=y

CONFIG_IPW2200_RADIOTAP=y

CONFIG_IPW2200_PROMISCUOUS=y

CONFIG_IPW2200_QOS=y

CONFIG_IPW2200_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_LIBIPW=y

CONFIG_LIBIPW_DEBUG=y

# CONFIG_LIBERTAS is not set

# CONFIG_HERMES is not set

# CONFIG_MWIFIEX is not set
```

Esto me arroja $ dmesg | grep ipw

```
linus@Solaris ~ $ dmesg | grep ipw

[    0.719586] ipw2200: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200/2915 Network Driver, 1.2.2kdmprq

[    0.719649] ipw2200: Copyright(c) 2003-2006 Intel Corporation

[    0.719778] ipw2200 0000:02:06.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

[    0.721791] ipw2200: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection

[   61.920053] ipw2200: ipw2200-bss.fw request_firmware failed: Reason -2

[   61.921955] ipw2200: Unable to load firmware: -2

[   61.923856] ipw2200: failed to register network device

[   61.925778] ipw2200 0000:02:06.0: PCI INT A disabled

[   61.927724] ipw2200: probe of 0000:02:06.0 failed with error -5

[   61.929708] libipw: 802.11 data/management/control stack, git-1.1.13

[   61.931644] libipw: Copyright (C) 2004-2005 Intel Corporation <jketreno@linux.intel.com>

linus@Solaris ~ $ 
```

CONFIG_HIGH_RES_TIMERS 

CONFIG_TICK_ONESHOT 

CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER

Están así:

```
CONFIG_HIGH_RES_TIMERS=y

CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER=y

CONFIG_TICK_ONESHOT=y
```

Saludos

dynbm

----------

## DYNBM

Estimado gringo:

Coloqué el ipw2200 como módulo y ahí se solucionó el problema.

Ahora seguiré con el wireless, me está palpitando la luz del botón que enciende y apaga el wireless

 *gringo wrote:*   

> podemos ver la configuración del kernel ( tan solo la parte que atañe al ipw2200 o al tema del firmware ) ?
> 
> nos puedes dejar ver la salida de un dmesg | grep ipw una vez que el sistema haya cargado ?
> 
> Otra prueba mas : compila hpet de nuevo en el kernel y compila ipw2200 como módulo. Pasa lo mismo ?
> ...

 

Muchas gracias a todos.

saludos

dynbm

----------

